

Fastest way to sort 10 numbers? (numbers are 32 bit) - shagunsodhani
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/32172144/fastest-way-to-sort-10-numbers-numbers-are-32-bit

======
trymas
It's always a pleasure to find something cool and new (personally) in
wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sorting_network](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sorting_network)

It would be interesting to see a benchmark of such network, with more
universal algorithm.

------
ashurov
Sounds like an Project Euler challenge?!
([https://projecteuler.net/](https://projecteuler.net/))

------
stenioelson
Would it be viable to generate the network in run time? For example, sorting
the posts of a website by the time. It looks interesting to me.

